# Polish, Houdans.and Creves



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Polish,, Houdans, and Crevaceours (sp). 

Polish have always been a favorite of mine. Most are okay with being picked up. Then I started with Houdans and I have 2 and 1 before that. I also have 2 Creves . Polish can be neurotic and are better with a haircut around the eyes, 

Creves look like black Polish, but somewhat less neurotic and have grown into docile birds. I don't think they are as hardy as Polish.

Houdans are lovely. They've been docile and friendly. Larger than Polish and nice loose fluffy feathers.  I will always like them.

Just thought I'd describe the tophats I have.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Anything w/ a hair-do or feathered feet gets a thumbs up from me!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love those breeds too, I have 2 polish but want the other two breeds too . They are just soo pretty.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The Houdans seem hardy. But the Creves- I have 2 out of 5 left after 2 years now. 2 died in shipping and one was found dead a year ago.

They are all very sweet birds.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I also want the appenzeller,their hens are gorgeous


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The sultans are cool too with their hairdo


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I also want the appenzeller,their hens are gorgeous


I had a pair but they always got picked on so I gave them up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I notice my polish are very skittish and get picked on more by some of my other hens


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes the Polish that we got from our surprise box last year are now fully grown. I have only 2 girls left and 1 boy out of the 9 due to the neighbors dog getting in the yard. However they are not all the same colors. We have a golden laced, and a white crested black, The only rooster is golden laced and our "Silky" is not a silkie he is a Sultan and he is in love with the white crested female. He follows her all over the yard and gives her all of his snacks.

I do love the Polish, however I have to keep trimming them up so they can see.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I notice my polish are very skittish and get picked on more by some of my other hens


I've seen my Polish and one Creve have a dramatic personality change after a real good but ugly haircut. That crest makes them feel like they're being snuck up on.

Hildar, sorry you had neighbor dog attacks.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you shoot the neighbor's dog?That will stop that from happening,permanently.I had that problem for years and lost a lot of chickens to the neighbors' dogs.I have the right,by law,to protect my livestock and after shooting 5 dogs,the neighbors keep their dogs locked up.Too bad I had to shoot the dogs because of the owners irresponsibility.Now I just have to watch out for dumped off dogs.I always have a loaded shotgun by both doors and I have a baby monitor out in the coop so I can hear if something is happening in the back coop/yard. I can be out and shooting in a matter of seconds.The last time I went charging out and came back in after securing the yard,Dale made the comment that he didn't know I could still move that fast.


----------

